# when to visit Australia?



## Barbybaz

Hi all, I am new to the forum and I am planning a trip to Aus with the family next year with a view to emigrating from the UK, I want to visit for a month starting in melbourne then visiting Sydney, Brisbane and finally finishing the trip in Cairns but I dont know which month to choose, I would like nice weather and would like to visit cairns and the barrier reef without the jellies.
I know the climates vary a lot over these distances so this is why I am looking for opinions on the best average month for the trip.

Many thanks


----------



## Alio

To visit Cairns without the stingers, you're best to go between April-September. I read somewhere that they wash down from rivers during the rainy season (Summer).

If you do head out to the reef, take a trip to Green Island - was a amazing day out with loads of fish and turtles. Even saw a couple of whales from the boat on the way out there.

I went over in Septemer and the weather was pretty good during the day, just take a light jumper with if you for night times and if you visit the rainforest (got a bit cold between all the trees).


----------



## blazejkrzak

In my humble opinion September would be the best


----------



## WilliamJoseph

Ultimately September and October are the best months to visit Australia..
Better to avoid visiting in the month of December because it will be very hot,that too children will be having school holidays and so the availability of best homes will decline.


----------



## heather25098

i think every season has got its beauty as well as difficulties also so enjoy all the season though September is the most recommended time to visit Australia.


----------



## Dexter

I have a bit different opinion on this. September and October are still cold (especially the first one), especially in Sydney in NSW. I would rather suggest March or April since they are usually still quite warm and weather is usually better. This year we have had a lot of rain since September and I am sure it would not serve well travelers. 

Cairns in April should be a bit chillier too.


----------



## holly

If you do come at that time of year I would start north and head south, sep/oct will also be school holidays though. Sep is the best time of year to be around the NSW/ Qld border by the ocean


----------



## Carolthompson

WilliamJoseph said:


> Ultimately September and October are the best months to visit Australia..
> Better to avoid visiting in the month of December because it will be very hot,that too children will be having school holidays and so the availability of best homes will decline.


What's on September and October in Australia? Are they have some festival in that month??


----------



## sarahjobaroo

No Carol just in terms of weather they are the optimum times to visit Australia simply for the fact that it is not too warm but still a nice temperature and the kids are still in school so everywhere is not majorly busy for you to explore!


----------



## arch23

Hi,
My husband and I are planning to visit Australia in May 2012 for tourism. Is this a good time to travel to Australia ? I am very interested in going to Cairns for the Great Barrier Reef. What are the other best places to visit besides Sydney, as we have limited time.


----------



## maxelford

I think it would be good


----------



## maxelford

arch23 said:


> Hi,
> My husband and I are planning to visit Australia in May 2012 for tourism. Is this a good time to travel to Australia ? I am very interested in going to Cairns for the Great Barrier Reef. What are the other best places to visit besides Sydney, as we have limited time.


mist be good idea


----------



## debbie30

Personally i'd go for the end of summer, rather than the start - it always seems to rain endlessly in sydney (despite being hot) in the run up to xmas. - or even dec/jan, sure it's the hottest and most crowded time, but its when sydney is most exciting, with plenty of festivals, free events etc - will be more expensive tho

its nice and hot all year round up north, but yes, it does rain a lot in the rainy season


----------



## myra allen

If you want to visit Sydney and Melbourne, December through April is a nice time to visit as there are inexpensive accommodations and thin crowds that time.


----------



## pressurewashing

Spring and Autumn would be the best times of year in Australia.


----------



## rosieclaypool

*New to Sydney*

hey i am new to Sydney ...can anyone suggest best places to travel in Sydney? 

Thanks


----------



## rajrajzach

March or April are fantastic if you like warm weather


----------



## starnsey

Anyone else arriving in December??


----------



## brianK88

starnsey said:


> Anyone else arriving in December??


October or early November here.

Good Luck!!
Cheers!!
Brian.


----------



## cwelsh77

Hi 
Yes definitely September and October not to hot comfortable to sleep


----------



## advia

is it good to spend christmas in syndey? how the weather like by that time?


----------



## jamesfly

I think September is the best time to visit Australia.


----------



## msi

Avoid Eastern states in winter!


----------



## jamesfly

No Mom just with regards to climate they are the the best possible periods to check out Modern australia basically for the point that it is not too heated but still a awesome heat range and the children are still in university so everywhere is not majorly fast paced for you to explore.


----------



## ozzy john

Hi Barbybaz,

It depends on what you want to see/do as much as anything else on the east coast. Checkout this site for some ideas on when to travel, it's brilliant.

OzUltra - A Backpacker's Geography of Australia

Cheers OJ


----------



## jamesfly

Eventually Sept and Oct are the best several weeks to check out Modern Australia..
Better to prevent viewing in the 30 days of Dec because it will be very hot,that too kids will be having summer break and so the option best houses will decrease.


----------



## Edric

December is the best month for visit Australia. So enjoy this trip.


----------

